# 1390 Acre Trophy Hunt Club in Missouri looking for 10 members



## huntingfishingnews (Jul 31, 2006)

Trophy Hunt Club Looking for 5 members .  Hunt of a lifetime on 1390 acres in the beautiful hills of Crocker, Missouri. Trophy deer and turkey are plentiful. Big hardwoods, spring fed ponds and creeks abound this beautiful property. Campsite with power and water on property. Grocery store and motel close. Taxidermist on site. Tree stands and food plots in place. Boone and Crockett whitetail that scored 169 during the 2004/2005 season was taken off this property and 5 other bucks that scored in the 150's. Price is $1600.00 per member. Looking for trophy minded hunters .Includes three Bucks, spring and fall Turkey. Call: 352-840-5990 or E-mail


----------

